# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  PC fake TUBE AMPLIFIER

## aris52

Καλησπερα παιδια μετα απο αρκετη απουσια λογω εργασιας ξανα εδω με μια καινουργια κατασκευη ενος ενισχυτη για pc .Οι λαμπες ειναι απομιιμηση της εφτιαξα απο μπουκαλακια αλατοπιπερου χαχα.Στην ουσια ειναι δυο ενισχυτακια τρανζιστορικα και η ισχυ τους ειναι 2χ1watt.Εχει το χαζι του ελπιζω να σας αρεσει. :Tongue:

----------

mikemtb (06-10-18)

----------


## sv9gph

Νεκτάριε έχεις ακούσει την έκφραση , < εσύ παιδί μου δεν έχεις ανταλλακτικό !! .> και ωραία είναι και το χάζι της έχει !

----------

